# Any Old Skool Ravers On?



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

A mix I made at a party a few months back. Vinyl only of course :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I'l show this some love.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

This is the sound of altern8 lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Bassheads...TUNE!:thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Lots of great tunes, very Stu Allan circa 1990 ...well done matey, wasnt expecting anything quite as "soft" !!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Used to do a lot of this.

One of mine from over 6 years ago now. - Called 'The Impossible Mix' as the whole mix was 53 tracks in 27 minutes. Those who know these tracks will recognise that there is a lot going on here

This was the 1st half. :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Boom!!!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

big fish, little fish, cardboard box!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Must dig out my vinyl


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R0B said:


> Must dig out my vinyl


God help us all


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

The_Bouncer said:


> Used to do a lot of this.
> 
> One of mine from over 6 years ago now. - Called 'The Impossible Mix' as the whole mix was 53 tracks in 27 minutes. Those who know these tracks will recognise that there is a lot going on here
> 
> ...


Nice mate :thumb: I would probably find it tough mixing that style of music.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Used to do a lot of this.
> 
> One of mine from over 6 years ago now. - Called 'The Impossible Mix' as the whole mix was 53 tracks in 27 minutes. Those who know these tracks will recognise that there is a lot going on here
> 
> ...


Knowing these tracks Mr Bouncer I concur...hell of a lot going on throughout that mix.:lol::thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

golftdi said:


> Nice mate :thumb: I would probably find it tough mixing that style of music.


You'd be fine mate, beat matching is beat matching whatever the style of music


----------

